# G-13 Gigabud



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 19, 2009)

*G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized*


 
*Variety**:* Indica / Sativa Mix
*Harvest Date:* September/October
*Flowering Period:* 5-6 weeks
*THC** Content:* 15%
*Yield:* High
*Characteristics:* Monster buds.   G13 Labs Gigabud has compact monster buds covered with fat, thick resin. Gigabud is fast flowering, compact and is easy to manicure making this an ideal variety for the indoors. Gigabud is compact but can reach 1.5m if left unattended. These gigantic buds have a deep green color, are super heavy and dense with a rich, with a aromatic sweet hash flavour. Gigabud has a long lasting body mainly indica-type feel
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Okay, so for the past 7 weeks Ive been training my Gigabud "freebie" with the intentions of establishing a mother incase it actually lives up to it's specs Over the past week Ive been taking the first clones which I will put into flower soon hopefully. *
*I plan on doing a SOG in my 2'x4' ebb&flow table..wish me luck.*


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

Those look good turkeyneck cant wait for more flicks. Are they in flower yet?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck *TURKEYNECK* and here is some*GREEN MOJO* for ya too. Pulling up a chair :watchplant:


----------



## Cam09 (Feb 19, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm stoked!  Thanks for the update.  She is looking wonderful.  

I ordered some Gigabud 7 days ago--Feb 12th--and they were delivered today along with the freebies.  Can't wait to get a couple germed.  I'll be watching this as you will be a ways ahead of me.  i really need some good Indica as a sleeping aid.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2009)

I am watching too. Can't wait!


----------



## sleepwalker (Feb 19, 2009)

Dude, 1 word... SWEET! Now is a tough time... beings I'm on a timeout.... which sucks as you know..... but dang this just made my birthday!! Gorgeous little lady... Cant wait till she's not so little. WOW mang, you gots skills. Gigabud my ***, you should call her MEGABUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.  HAHA!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

I can see your bush!


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 24, 2009)

nice lookin plants man, those roots look great!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 24, 2009)

*Everything is going good so far, all but two clones took so Im just waiting on them to sprout some "legs" The mother is covered with pre-flowers which is a relief  Couple of pics for ya.. thanks for all the comments & mojo*


----------



## nvthis (Feb 24, 2009)

Turkey... Thanks for posting that other post, man. I had no idea this was even here, you sly devil! 
How soon till you put those through? Can't wait, gonna keep my eye on you from here on out...
Glad to see your gigabud pullin' through. Last I heard about it, it's future was dicey. Momma's lookin' sweeeet.. *GROW MAN! GROW!:watchplant: *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Turkey... Thanks for posting that other post, man. I had no idea this was even here, you sly devil!
> How soon till you put those through? Can't wait, gonna keep my eye on you from here on out...
> Glad to see your gigabud pullin' through. Last I heard about it, it's future was dicey. Momma's lookin' sweeeet.. *GROW MAN! GROW!:watchplant: *



*thanks! I figure I'll be putting the first clones into flower in the next week or so.. Thanks for stoppin by! I'll be posting weekly updates from here on out..*


----------



## nvthis (Feb 24, 2009)

You runnin' 1000w?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 25, 2009)

Some fine lookin' ladies ya got there Neck ...I'm just now getting started w/ the indoor op, so the DWC is out of my league i guess ...but it's a great looking set-up man ...I'd been wonderin' about the G13 Labs beans too, is this the first strain you've worked w/ from that breeder ??? hope they turn out to be monsters for ya ...keep it up and keep it GREEN Turk...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 26, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Some fine lookin' ladies ya got there Neck ...I'm just now getting started w/ the indoor op, so the DWC is out of my league i guess ...but it's a great looking set-up man ...I'd been wonderin' about the G13 Labs beans too, is this the first strain you've worked w/ from that breeder ??? hope they turn out to be monsters for ya ...keep it up and keep it GREEN Turk...



ahh man DWC is as easy as pie... yep, this is my first time with Gigabud and I havent found any finished journals anywhere else on the net, so I dont really know what to expect.. I just hope they really do finish in 5-6 weeks as they claim.. Thanks for stoppin by man!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 26, 2009)

wow i cant wait to see how they turn out. never seen gigabud before.
as someone asked, what light are you runnin?
ill stay tuned
GL


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I forgot about this, you had mentioned these a while ago. I'm excited to follow along.:watchplant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 26, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I forgot about this, you had mentioned these a while ago. I'm excited to follow along.:watchplant:



*Glad to have ya'll... The mother is under cfls... I will flower with a Hortilux 400w MH-HPS conversion bulb @ 45,000 Lumens over a 2'x4' flood table. I use only Ph'd tap water and Ionic Grow, Bloom, and Boost.
Last week I dropped the mother down to 225ppm and she has'nt slowed down, I hope her clones will do the same:hubba:
Thanks for the comments/questions..:watchplant:
*


----------



## nvthis (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey TN, you gonna keep this one a secret, or what?  How 'bout an update bro?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2009)

Just filled the tray with clones today.. I'll post pictures tomorrow thanks for checkin' in!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2009)

*Well here they are.. They seem to love the 400MH..I plan to only veg them for a week and then switch to HPS and flower them.  Maybe I can harvest on/around 4/20*:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

great setup
looks like theyre lovin veggin in that spectrum
cant wait to see how they turn out when vegged for a week
gonna be great
ill be watching


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2009)

Where am I? i googled "gigabud" and clicked the link and here i am. WEIRD.

Lookin good turk-a-lurk


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 10, 2009)

very nice setup,looks like there off to great start


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2009)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> Where am I? i googled "gigabud" and clicked the link and here i am. WEIRD.
> 
> Lookin good turk-a-lurk


 
So does that make me a "pioneer" ??  Thanks man.


----------



## ljjr (Mar 10, 2009)

was just reading about this strain, hope you don't mind me taking a chair tn! gl!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 10, 2009)

4/20 huh? Alright! The countdown begins... Gl bro, this oughta be good  Can't wait to see this stuff flower.... Do us proud TN.. I think everybody's gonna watch this one closely


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2009)

lookin really really nice...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking great Turkey, lets see if they really finish in 6 weeks.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

*Here they are after one week in the table. They seem to have 'taken' for the most part so I think I'll go ahead and flower them very soon. *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

You sure got them looking all nice and *GREEN* *TURKEYNECK*


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 18, 2009)

hey tn great set up its great this OCD thing

lol

tell me more about the ONA liquid contraption with the pc fan on the bucket as im more than intrigued very very impressive tn

uk420maan


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 18, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> hey tn great set up its great this OCD thing
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
thanks man, I cant take credit for the ONA bucket, but I am a little compulsive  I used a 3.7gallon bucket that had bird feed in it, but there are all kinds of ways to make one..
look here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You sure got them looking all nice and *GREEN* *TURKEYNECK*


*Thanks duck.. switched to 12/12 today.*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

nice setup TN. i would like to give this style a go soon. getting a new room put up in next couple days. what size is that tray? net pots?

that momma sure is one hot momma 

pulls up chair


                     :watchplant:   :48:    :watchplant: 

...bb...


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet dude, the family is looking great   Gigabud aint no joke, great job TY, that HPS is going to blast those babys off.:holysheep:  I need to visit soon. Later:bolt:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 18, 2009)

dang this gj is amazing. i was contemplating on buying g-13 gigabud from attitudes. now i can see how they are before trying them myself! gratz on the beautiful clones!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> nice setup TN. i would like to give this style a go soon. getting a new room put up in next couple days. what size is that tray? net pots?
> 
> that momma sure is one hot momma
> 
> ...


 
glad to have ya buddy! and thanks, the tray is 2'x4'x7" the pots are just standard 6x6" square.. clones are rooted in rockwool starter plugs, table floods for 15 minutes every three hours for a total of 8 times in 24 hours.

It is said that the downfall to ebb&flow or drip is the lack of oxygen available to the roots due to the large rockwool cubes and/or slabs which hold ALOT of water, so I figured I could increase the flood cycle and use less rockwool, we'll see how it works soon enough:hubba:  Thanks for all the comments, and I am always open to constructive criticism.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 19, 2009)

yeh what ya saying tn about smaller rockwool cubes so long as the roots are dangling within the clay pebbles which by the look of you plants are then they should be off to a great start.

the oxygen will be better as more floods = more drains thus more oxygen.

ya could always add an airstone to ya res to up the oxygen too.


looking sweet tn

uk420maan


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good grow man.  I look forward to seeing how these babies turn out.  Keep us posted.

pce


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

posted once, and lost it all. aaarrghhh.:ignore: .

heyTN, i'm waiting with anticipation til the next update. 

couple questions.

when you flood, how high do the nutes get in the tub?, and, are they draining immediately? how long does it take to flood it?

also, does it flood coming in at one end of the tub, or both, or one centered?...bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 21, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> posted once, and lost it all. aaarrghhh.:ignore: .
> 
> heyTN, i'm waiting with anticipation til the next update.
> 
> ...


 
Dude, I just typed a rambling in-depth PM..and lost it..."server too busy" :holysheep: so, long story short..both the fill and drain are on one end side by side, the overflow or drain fitting is adjusted to the desired water level, it fills in about 8minutes..cycles for 7..pump kicks off..the water level drops below the overflow level then slowly drains back thru the pump line which is typically smaller than the overflow...hope this helps.
_
check this out_:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 26, 2009)

must see gigabud. . where ya at man? don't be shy with the pics. come on!

smoked some of my lui last night after gardening outdoors. should have showered first. woke up in the easy boy at 5 am. this stuff will set you down!

GREEN MOJO TN...bb...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

G I G A BUD G I G A BUD!
:ciao:


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 26, 2009)

still looks great turk......

i'd sit down but banjo stole my milk crate for a scrog experiment.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 26, 2009)

*First day of week two in flower and they've stretched a little more than I would've liked  Otherwise they are doing good, I just raised the ppms to 600 and introduced them to the Ionic Boost:hubba:  so hopefully they will start showin' their stuff soon...haha they better get to it with only 5 weeks left aye!  Thanks for checkin in guys.*


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

nice work turkey,
they look nice and green!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good Turkey.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 26, 2009)

your girls seem to be skinny dip'n, rather than chunky dunk'n.

ever read that joke from Dub 'bout the man going down to his orchard beside his pond, to pick some apples?... .

yeah, they are pretty stretchy, eh?...bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 27, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> your girls seem to be skinny dip'n, rather than chunky dunk'n.
> 
> ever read that joke from Dub 'bout the man going down to his orchard beside his pond, to pick some apples?... .
> 
> yeah, they are pretty stretchy, eh?...bb...


 
:giggle: haha, havent heard that one.. Yeah the Giga is super sensitive to heat I can tell ya, anything over 80 degrees and the leaves curl 
the light has been kept about 18" from the tops(w/no glass in the hood)
I dont know what I did wrong  Hopefully they wont stretch anymore.

I know that the giga is fickle, The mother sits right next to a Great white shark mom in the veg room and while the Giga showed heat stress the GWS isnt bothered by it at all.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe it would be worth pinching them to strenghten them up a bit?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 27, 2009)

he put those into flowering after a week i think it was.
pinching would mess everything up now haha
the plants need all their energy making those buds not trying to heal themselves imo 
:ciao:


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm growing the gigabud too man, a little further along than you, and I think its more of a genetic stretcher, as this is a plant I'm pretty sure I've done everything right with, and its still a bit long. It just looks beautiful tho. Anyways, the way mine is going, it looks like the stretch is gonna be filled in with bud, so not too much to  worry about! I forgot to clone it though, and I'm starting to kick myself, cause its lookin like a keeper, wish I had your foresight!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> he put those into flowering after a week i think it was.
> pinching would mess everything up now haha
> the plants need all their energy making those buds not trying to heal themselves imo
> :ciao:


yea i think your right chronic,
 i thought they where still in there veg stage!
d'oh


----------



## IRISH (Mar 28, 2009)

hey, don't get me wrong brother, they look very healthy.  is she eating the groceries?  you know how us country boys like our corn fed women.:hubba: ...

what kind of ventilation? you got some good fans blowing up in there? fresh air? i need to get a good blower myself, just gotta get me ducks in a row first. .

did'nt even see blanco's gigabud. you? nothing in his sig. (give us some direction on where they at bro)... ...

hey , wanna see that apple pick'in joke by dub? you'll laugh your butt off. here...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23753...bb...


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 28, 2009)

looking good TN and blanco its never too late to clone even in flower just take a clone from lower down the plant it'll root and then slowly reveg all gnarly twisted leaves etc but ya will still have the strain man

go for it i did it on last grow x 50+ clones from a flowering mum and check what they are like now themselves about 5-6 weeks into flower and one is the lst'd mum too btw.

uk420maan


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll get a pic of it up in the next few days so ya can compare. I gotta debate over cloning it right now with myself, I like to leave my girls be during flowering, though I think I remember a stem or two that could go without hurtin anything...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,  I have never seen such a stretch, went outta town for the weekend, and when I returned an hour ago they have almost doubled in height, they had grown right up into the hood but there is no damage to the tops, they are beginning to show some nice little flowers so hopefully most of the stretch is over.. How far along are ya Blanco? I'd like to see a pic or two to compare.. I too have grown other strains under the same conditions with nowhere near this much stretch but hey I guess if they're ganna finish in 6 weeks they need to get on the ball right 

Batteries charging....pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 30, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey, don't get me wrong brother, they look very healthy. is she eating the groceries? you know how us country boys like our corn fed women.:hubba: ...
> 
> what kind of ventilation? you got some good fans blowing up in there? fresh air? i need to get a good blower myself, just gotta get me ducks in a row first. .
> 
> ...


 
thanks brotha Banjo..They're lovin the 'viddles' hehe ganna bump it up to full strength (approx.1000ppm) this week. Ive got a couple spare clones in soil to keep the strain..I use 6" inline fans for venting..oscilating fan for circulation..temps are holding between 75-80 humidity between 48-55.
Havent seen Blanco's Giga, but I hope he's right about them filling out! 
now lemme check this joke out...:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice TN. Thanks for the timely udates bro. How's she smellin.?

Hey, Banjo, what bank did you get yer lui from? Been wanting to check that one out.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Nice TN. Thanks for the timely udates bro. How's she smellin.?
> 
> Hey, Banjo, what bank did you get yer lui from? Been wanting to check that one out.


 
No problem man! Thanks for the interest and the support.  Just startin' to smell a little..but it's sweet, thats for sure.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 30, 2009)

Anytime, TN! Can't wait to see some closeup shots of her girly parts. Shouldn't be long now...:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 31, 2009)

can't wait to see the update pics'. i bet thier kick'in butt now. are they start'in to fill in yet? this is a very fast strain ain't it? wonder if it's got a couchlock buzz like this lui? i gifted most of it, not really my type of high.

i'll pm ya nvthis.

keep 'er green bud...bb...


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 1, 2009)

Great grow so far TN I will be very interested in your results and smoke reports on giga bud as I want an extremly fast finisher and I'm torn between Giga bud and Shiskaberry from Cash Crop Ken which is also a 6-7 week flowering strain! So lets see them pis Bud!

                                                      Phatpharmer


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 3, 2009)

*:holysheep: I have never seen this much stretch.. 16 days into flower now and I feel like Im growin' corn in here Hopefully the stretch is over, but if these babies are ganna finish in 4 weeks they'd better get to work *
*What do you guys think?*


----------



## Growdude (Apr 3, 2009)

Look great but I think they got more than 4 weeks to go.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 3, 2009)

cant wait to see them fill out
i hope they do finish in 4 weeks,
and they just start going crazy right now.
well see..
good job TN!


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, that is some serious stretch eh! If they fill in that'll be a nice little haul! I'm growin NL right now and they stretched quite a bit as well I hope we are in the same boat and they fill in with all bud!:hubba: They do look extremly healthy though I have to agree with Growdude they don't look like they are finishing in another 4 weeks unless they go crazy in the next few weeks but you never no I've seen stranger things happen! 


                                Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah, G-13 Labs is gonna have some explaining to do if they do not finish in 4 weeks.LOL


----------



## painterdude (Apr 3, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yeah, G-13 Labs is gonna have some explaining to do if they do not finish in 4 weeks.LOL



Hi BuddyLuv......just wanted to tell ya that 'you crack me up'

Turkey.....being a complete novice at this, just wanted to tell ya how exciting it is to wait out the next 4-5 weeks of this grow.....come on babies, come on


----------



## sleepwalker (Apr 3, 2009)

They're looking like beanstalks mang, but they remind me of a perfect woman... long, lean & smelling sweet. You may need to raise the roof!!

Hey dude, they'll be fine. This ain't your first rodeo. Stuff from the other side of the pond is gonna be way different anyways. They just have taller roofs, so it just an illusion.. I dont know what I'm talking about, but hey........ Its just farming! haha...


----------



## UKGr0wer (Apr 3, 2009)

nice looking grow tn i,ve just started some giga but im using NFT just germin them atm should be ready to put on tank tomorrow so cant wait to see how yours turn out & how much yeild you get hopefully alot 

does anyone no if anyones done a journal on the freebie thai choc super skunk from attitude???


----------



## 420benny (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice ladies Turkey! Can I call them "Long Tall Sally"?? Nice legs.


----------



## kalikisu (Apr 5, 2009)

Cant wait to see those flower. Fast strain huh? Cool. I'm still waiting for my sats to finish. Couple more weeks.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 5, 2009)

This is dedicated to your babies:
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCub8r1T5Rs

Leggy ladies haha
Looking good though- can't wait to see some bud shots!


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy crap... looks like you are growing bamboo.... if those fill in nicely you will hve a nice haul on your hands.... good luck


----------



## IRISH (Apr 8, 2009)

still here TN. . how tall are they in that 2 week pic? can't wait for week 3 update.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

you should put daily updates haha
you should take a picture each day of your best one,
and take it in the same spot everyday so you could see
really how fast its filling it. lol thatd be intense, just a suggestion
tdoc


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 10, 2009)

*If they get much taller..Im ganna run outta room!  They do seem to be filling in nicely, Thanks for all the comments and support. This will be a great strain for outdoors for sure, but I'm ready to run this Great White Shark:hubba:  The mother is SUPER compact and bushy..But thats another journal..*

*According to G-13 Labs this is Gigabud 1/2 way thru from clone.:ciao: *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 11, 2009)

*Here are a few more close-ups for ya'll, starting to see some trichs forming:hubba:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking budlicious *TURKEYNECK* :aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

r  u going 2 trim up sucker branches 2 divert that energy?


----------



## nvthis (Apr 11, 2009)

I can see 'em, TN!:clap: So far so good, bud... Keep them pics a coming.


----------



## sleepwalker (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good mang, very nice!


----------



## IRISH (Apr 12, 2009)

oh yeah. thier shaping up nicely TN. i like your ruler. ...bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> r  u going 2 trim up sucker branches 2 divert that energy?



as much as I'd like to, I dont want to stress these ladies out this far along.

I figured you'd like that* Banjo *I havent actually measured them but they are pretty tall...

Thanks for the vid *Growingreen *!! thats a good one:hubba:

and yes, *420benny* if they finish in 6 or even seven weeks you can call them whatever you'd like bro


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking good man. Shake and Bake! I'm guessing they've finally stopped stretching(that was some crazy stretch)? What is the overall height now?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Looking good man. Shake and Bake! I'm guessing they've finally stopped stretching(that was some crazy stretch)? What is the overall height now?



I havent actually measured them but I'd say there around 3 foot..see page 4 If I decide to run these again, Im ganna go straight to 12/12 from clone with zero veg... They are filling in rapidly though:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I have a little Gigabud going that is about 4" tall.  Given that they stretch so much, I think that I am going to read up on supercropping.  I have never done it before, but it seems like it might be a good idea with this strain.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, I have a little Gigabud going that is about 4" tall. Given that they stretch so much, I think that I am going to read up on supercropping. I have never done it before, but it seems like it might be a good idea with this strain.


 
That sounds like a good idea! Make sure to start a journal..thanks for stoppin' in!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

*couple of pics under the scope for ya....What do ya make of this?*:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## blancolighter (Apr 14, 2009)

Alright man, here's those pics. I put this girl into flowering on March 10th, so its at about 4 and a half weeks. I've been pushing the nutes pretty hard as you can probably tell, the leaves ain't lookin so hot, but I think the bud formation is doin pretty nicely. I tried to show how I think the buds are fillin in the stretch decently well in the last pic, but it didn't show up too well.

I topped this baby at about 8 inches flowered it prolly at 14, and I think its at about 3 feet in the pics. It certainly made me worry in my 5 foot tall flowering box. You can see some heat burn in the background bud in the second pic...It seems to be a little more heat sensitive than most strains for me, whats your thoughts on that turkey?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

how come you got amber trichs?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

The Giga heat sensitive for sure.. Those are filled in nicely..Hopefully mine will do the same, smells fruity doesnt it!?! Thanks for the pics man.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> how come you got amber trichs?



thats a good question Don..:confused2: Never seen anything like it...


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm, yea I should check mine and see if she's goin amber too... And yea, its def a unique fruity too, can't wait to see how she smokes. I noticed all my G13 company strain have different lookin pistils too, ya see that as well?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yea I should check mine and see if she's goin amber too... And yea, its def a unique fruity too, can't wait to see how she smokes. I noticed all my G13 company strain have different lookin pistils too, ya see that as well?



yeah check those trichs and lemme know.. hadnt noticed the pistills being different...how are they different?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 22, 2009)

*First day of week five.* *I'll post close-ups soon.*


----------



## UKGr0wer (Apr 22, 2009)

there looking nice shame i never had change to see mine grow


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 22, 2009)

filling in nicely Turkey


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 22, 2009)

Whoa those are looking good.
how long they got left turkey?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 23, 2009)

yummmmay-

looks good turk a lurk


----------



## sleepwalker (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet dude! Looks GREAT!


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 24, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice


----------



## nvthis (Apr 28, 2009)

Yo Turk, Hey bro found you way down here on page 4! So how's everyones fav grow going???? Should be hittin' six weeks. They looking pretty close or what? Starvin' for some close ups of the gigabud, hopefully with lots o' gigabytes!!   Yer holdin' back on us brother! Watcha thinking on this strains reported yeild? My friend, yer just killin' us here bro!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 28, 2009)

*Well tomorrow will be week 6!..They're leanin' from the weight and the calyx are all nice and swollen..covered in trichs:hubba:  But....From the looks of these it they aint ganna be done in six weeks  If they're done in seven I'll be happy...Ive done my part, it's up to the trichomes now...  Thanks for all the comments and support.*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

wow im shocked
those filled in great!
super fast eh?
im jealous, tn.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 28, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yo Turk, Hey bro found you way down here on page 4! So how's everyones fav grow going???? Should be hittin' six weeks. They looking pretty close or what? Starvin' for some close ups of the gigabud, hopefully with lots o' gigabytes!!  Yer holdin' back on us brother! Watcha thinking on this strains reported yeild? My friend, yer just killin' us here bro!


 
You are too kind bro.. This is hardly everyones favorite (only 4 stars!) 
They are very dense and a couple of the heads are about as big around as a beer bottle..Im anxious to get 'em dried and weighed though, not that weight really matters as this is obviously a personal stash  But it's still nice to know right!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 28, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> wow im shocked
> those filled in great!
> super fast eh?
> im jealous, tn.


 
Yeah man! It aint 5-6 weeks like they claim, but even if they finish in seven I'll still be impressed. I have a clone in soil that I will bonzai just to keep the strain around, and as soon as I cut these down Ive got the Greenhouse Seeds "Great White Shark" going in just as quick as I can rinse the table and fill the res:hubba:  Thanks for checkin in brotha!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> You are too kind bro.. This is hardly everyones favorite (only 4 stars!)
> They are very dense and a couple of the heads are about as big around as a beer bottle..Im anxious to get 'em dried and weighed though, not that weight really matters as this is obviously a personal stash  But it's still nice to know right!




Do you mean I have to go buy a scale now *TurkeyNeck*? :rofl:
I have no stars
But I am high

Looking real nice :aok:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do you mean I have to go buy a scale now *TurkeyNeck*? :rofl:
> I have no stars
> But I am high
> 
> Looking real nice :aok:


 
well ya got 5 stars now buddy!  I just like to know how much I smoke, so I put 1oz per mason jar  It makes my feel cool ya know


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry to ask this in your thread turkeyneck,
but where do you think the best place is to get mason jars?
in a fairly good size that is. or something that will work just as well
thanks bro


----------



## UKGr0wer (Apr 28, 2009)

there lookin good man and they realy have filled in well


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> well ya got 5 stars now buddy!  I just like to know how much I smoke, so I put 1oz per mason jar  It makes my feel cool ya know




Thanks TurkeyNeck for the stars

I think I would be to scared to know how much I smoke. It is either to much or not enough:rofl: right now I am leaning towards just the right amount:fly:


----------



## nvthis (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice Turk! You got a BPOTM in there some where? Hey, keep them pics comin' bro!

What kinda temps are you running?


----------



## Jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mason jars can be purchased in your local grocery store they will be in the baking isle most likley.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Nice Turk! You got a BPOTM in there some where? Hey, keep them pics comin' bro!
> 
> What kinda temps are you running?


 
Thanks man! I did submit a bud pic, Blancoligher is giving me a run for my money though .. Temps are running about 81 with the lights on and 72 lights out..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 30, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks TurkeyNeck for the stars
> 
> I think I would be to scared to know how much I smoke. It is either to much or not enough:rofl: right now I am leaning towards just the right amount:fly:


No problemo! they do look nice my friend..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 30, 2009)

*Here ya go..shouldnt be long now:hubba:*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 30, 2009)

No doubt Blanco has a great pic up also it was tough.
but this month I had to go with the Gigabud. Couldnt resist.


----------



## blancolighter (May 1, 2009)

Hey man, cut mine a couple day ago and took an early sample, and she's pretty good even for an early sample! Its got a taste to go along with that smell, so you'll have an idea of what it is... Nice even high as well, I'm jealous of your foresight of clone taking, I didn't think it would be as good as its been...


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

Looking real nice *TurkeyNeck*:aok:


----------



## donkey942 (May 1, 2009)

Looks real good turkeyneck, very impressive.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 2, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> No doubt Blanco has a great pic up also it was tough.
> but this month I had to go with the Gigabud. Couldnt resist.


 
Yeah I think he sprinkled sugar on it for the pic  
I appreciate your support though brotha!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

Gotta love the shotgun for measuring device!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 2, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Hey man, cut mine a couple day ago and took an early sample, and she's pretty good even for an early sample! Its got a taste to go along with that smell, so you'll have an idea of what it is... Nice even high as well, I'm jealous of your foresight of clone taking, I didn't think it would be as good as its been...


 
How long did she go? what were the trichs lookin like? Man I gotta say, the smell is very nice, but nowhere NEAR as pungent as previous strains Ive grown, I didnt even have to use the ONA bucket, cant smell a thing outside of the growroom...*I would definetly suggest this strain for anybody worried about the smell of a grow-op.. 
*Yeah Im glad I kept the strain..Ive got a nice little Giga-bush in a 6" pot-o-soil..tucked away in the back corner of my veg room
*..But Im approaching 7 weeks and the trichs are still cloudy*


----------



## blancolighter (May 2, 2009)

She went 7 weeks for me, I took her down with trics prolly at 15-20% amber. I think I went from being at 6 and a half weeks and mostly cloudy, to seven weeks and 15-20 %, so keep an eye out, she's sneaky! It looked like she woulda gotten ridiculously fat if I let her go another week, but she got the chop due to many differing factors (like the buds getting so big they were fallin all over everything, and I have mites, ect., and I like my trics around 25 percent anyways). I pushed the nutes a little hard on my girl, don't know if thats what made it mature a little fast, but I do know yours look a whole lot more purty. Looks like you dial your girls in real nice man...

Yea I know what you mean about the smell, pleasent, but not pungent. Like you gotta get your nose in there to catch a whiff. Definately would second your recommendation for a low odor strain, even while drying the odor is very managable, and if someone did catch a whiff (unlikely), I think theres a good chance they might mistake it for something else.


----------



## nvthis (May 2, 2009)

Hey Turk, looking real nice man. She looks to be a bit of a beanpole. Side branching nonexistant. You gonna do any pruning next round and see what she does? Or pack 'em in nice and tight... Looks like you could get an awful lot of these in a very small area.


----------



## Vegs (May 3, 2009)

That is a tasty looking treat Turk!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 3, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> She went 7 weeks for me, I took her down with trics prolly at 15-20% amber. I think I went from being at 6 and a half weeks and mostly cloudy, to seven weeks and 15-20 %, so keep an eye out, she's sneaky! It looked like she woulda gotten ridiculously fat if I let her go another week, but she got the chop due to many differing factors (like the buds getting so big they were fallin all over everything, and I have mites, ect., and I like my trics around 25 percent anyways). I pushed the nutes a little hard on my girl, don't know if thats what made it mature a little fast, but I do know yours look a whole lot more purty. Looks like you dial your girls in real nice man...
> 
> Yea I know what you mean about the smell, pleasent, but not pungent. Like you gotta get your nose in there to catch a whiff. Definately would second your recommendation for a low odor strain, even while drying the odor is very managable, and if someone did catch a whiff (unlikely), I think theres a good chance they might mistake it for something else.


 
I know what ya mean,  mine can barely hold their own weight. Im not sure what type of nutes you were using but I got up to 2000ppms with Ionic and they loved it. and regarding the smell...mrs Turkey told me they smelled like new carpet  Thanks Blanco!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 3, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Turk, looking real nice man. She looks to be a bit of a beanpole. Side branching nonexistant. You gonna do any pruning next round and see what she does? Or pack 'em in nice and tight... Looks like you could get an awful lot of these in a very small area.


 
Thanks NV! All of my clones were single tops, and I was trying to keep 'em short with single colas, so I cut as many of the side shoots as I could during the ONE week of veg..but the dang things shot up like bamboo 
They stretched more than anything Ive ever seen, so next time I probably will put the clones directly into 12/12 as soon as they show roots. You can def get alot into a small space, I have 10 under 400watts, but If they were shorter I could flower 15 maybe..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 11, 2009)

*All done @ 7.5 weeks.. Smoked some early 'samples'..sat back on the couch.. took four hours to cut, trim, and hang 'em in the drying cab:hubba:  *
*The Gigabud has me movin' in slow motion ..and my fingers are stickin' to the keyboard*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

Congrad on a great looking grow


----------



## clanchattan (May 11, 2009)

sa-WEET!


----------



## Mr. Moon (May 11, 2009)

omg i had some g13xhash plant but it turned hermie on me last year, that looks amazing man great work! what did ppm range did you start the little clones once you transplanted em?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 11, 2009)

Mr. Moon said:
			
		

> omg i had some g13xhash plant but it turned hermie on me last year, that looks amazing man great work! what did ppm range did you start the little clones once you transplanted em?


 
Thanks guys.. Hey moon, I started them out at about 350ppm and wound up at 2000ppm by week 6.


----------



## nvthis (May 11, 2009)

Nicely done Turk. Looking forward to your final assessment on this strain


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking harvest TurkeyNeck:aok:

You gonna let us know, how it taste after drying? Them are some huge colas.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

great job turkeyneck some fine gigabud there.
did you already put a pic in for mays BPOTM?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 11, 2009)

7.5 weeks still isn't too bad. You will have to give us a solid smoke report after the cure. So what's next?


----------



## 420benny (May 12, 2009)

:yeahthat::bong:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> great job turkeyneck some fine gigabud there.
> did you already put a pic in for mays BPOTM?


 
Not yet, cant decide which one to submit! 

thanks for the comments and support. I'll be sure to give a smoke report and a dried weight...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 7.5 weeks still isn't too bad. You will have to give us a solid smoke report after the cure. So what's next?


 
thats right, Ive got a huge Great White Shark in the batters box I might scrog it just to try something new. I'll start a new journal very soon.

_*Couple more for ya'll..*_


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2009)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2009)

Special message from cadlakmike:

tell turkey i said congrats and tell him i still laugh about the time we hijacked mgfcoms thread with useless movie quotes.


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2009)

hey buddy , nice fat buds at your place i see. .

nice grow TN. you'll have my vote on bpotm upcoming my friend.:hubba: 

you doing any outdoors? i'd like to try some of that great white shark in the near future. you smoke that yet?

the F1 , ultimate indica i got, is some narcotic smoke. now i need some day times. .

very nice grow indeed friend. take care...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 12, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> thats right, Ive got a huge Great White Shark in the batters box I might scrog it just to try something new. I'll start a new journal very soon.
> 
> _*Couple more for ya'll..*_


 
Great White Shark aye! Got some of those myself, won't be able to get to them till fall though. I will be looking for your journal for sure.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 13, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey buddy , nice fat buds at your place i see. .
> 
> nice grow TN. you'll have my vote on bpotm upcoming my friend.:hubba:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man! I've got some G-13 Powerskunk outside this year, but no I havent had the chance to smoke any GWS yet.. I hear it's good though.
the Giga Ive 'tested' so far is definetly a narcotic, mellow sleepy-time kinda buzz...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Great White Shark aye! Got some of those myself, won't be able to get to them till fall though. I will be looking for your journal for sure.


Hey, thanks Budd, you know I appreciate ya, I'll be lookin' to compare Sharks with you in the near future:hubba:


----------



## sleepwalker (May 27, 2009)

BPOTM would be cool, but BPOTY would be cooler. Awesome dude....... where do I vote?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent job TNeck,I may do a micro grow this winter to keep myself happy,and roll over some clones in the spring.I used to be full blown,then my wife turned my spot into her closet  So it will be migro,and all that, that implies..Stay cool


----------



## rtodap (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you manage to get the dried weight on this one TN? Curious to know


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2010)

i think hes still behind the couch on this one dude. 

almost 1 year old post...


----------

